# Whatever happened to Nakajima?



## PeterNewton (Jan 5, 2010)

So what really happened to Yu Nakajima? There has not been any significant news about his progress for a while.
Did he quit cubing? Is he too busy in university? Was he kidnapped by aliens?
I saw his profile on WCA, and while his average was excellent, it was not 'up there' anymore.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 5, 2010)

i really dont know, i would like to see what becomes of this thread though


----------



## ianini (Jan 5, 2010)

If you watch his videos, he said he took a break.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 5, 2010)

He got sick with a bad case of the apathy.

Happens when you don't have anywhere to go. Good for me I'll never have a WR to be bored with. 


Casey Pernsteiner, however, as been released from the aliens. Except she went to Uni in Texas.


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 5, 2010)

He kinda quit.


> I'm not interested in cubing. If I feel fun in cubing when I went Japan Open, I will restart.


----------



## ianini (Jan 5, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> He kinda quit.
> 
> 
> > I'm not interested in cubing. If I feel fun in cubing when I went Japan Open, I will restart.



He did not quit, it is his hobby.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I will never be bored of cubing. Maybe because I don't cube as much as other cubers. I hope he will be back soon, since he is one of the best cubers.


----------



## V-te (Jan 5, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> I think I will never be bored of cubing. Maybe because I don't cube as much as other cubers. I hope he will be back soon, since he is one of the best cubers.



That's the problem, it's not challenging for him anymore. He's so good, that it's just not fun. Perfection=Boredom (IMO)


----------



## Escher (Jan 5, 2010)

V-te said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will never be bored of cubing. Maybe because I don't cube as much as other cubers. I hope he will be back soon, since he is one of the best cubers.
> ...



looooool


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2010)

V-te said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will never be bored of cubing. Maybe because I don't cube as much as other cubers. I hope he will be back soon, since he is one of the best cubers.
> ...



If he was perfect, shouldn't he have a WR? (I know he *had* one, but that's not the point.)


----------



## V-te (Jan 5, 2010)

Caedus said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen said:
> ...



Well we have different opinions of what perfect means, and I guess that he reached his personal level of perfection. Yes he had WRs, but other people who eventually got faster took them. I guess he was just bored that he was so good. I know I would've been.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 5, 2010)

i dont think anyone could be perfect at this...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i dont think anyone could be perfect at this...



until they get a 0.01 single.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 5, 2010)

WHEN YOU REACH MAX LEVEL YOU STOP LEVELING


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2010)

V-te said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Ah, I see. Personal perfection makes more sense.
Wish he could have given his awesome skills to me before he quit though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 5, 2010)

Caedus said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



So you would quit?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> WHEN YOU REACH MAX LEVEL YOU STOP LEVELING



ROFL.
What if you hack levelz though?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2010)

ianini said:


> He did not quit, it is his hobby.



Sure you can.


----------



## V-te (Jan 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



I wouldn't quit, but I would surely cube much less.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

i get the Perfection=Bordom

i agree with that. but at my level, how can you get bored with cubing? so addicting.


----------



## joey (Jan 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> WHEN YOU REACH MAX LEVEL YOU STOP LEVELING



I actually nominate this for post of the year 2010.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't quit. I'd go own competitions with my awesomeness.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 5, 2010)

I see. Thanks for the replies. It is definitely a sad day when a champion like him quits. But I suppose once I am his age, cubing will not be at the top of the priority list either. Look at Macky. (It will always be a hobby though )


----------



## Anthony (Jan 5, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> I saw his profile on WCA, and while his average was excellent, it was not 'up there' anymore.



Yeah, 11th in the world in the most popular event is definitely not "up there".


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 5, 2010)

joey said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN YOU REACH MAX LEVEL YOU STOP LEVELING
> ...



Second!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2010)

The signs of lack of interest:

He suddenly starts practicing these new puzzles (Clock, Pyraminx, and Square-1). Not as interested in what he already does as before? Likely.

Right after those 3 videos of those 3 puzzles, we saw no videos. Those puzzles may not have kept his interest as alive as before.

He comes back with a video that clearly said he's not that interested, and then he shows up a solve on his many puzzles, which was nice! But he also said he would attend one more competition, and cube again if it helped him get interested again. Looks like he moved, he's got other things to do than cube...

He went, did fine for someone who hasn't practiced in 3 months, and then that was pretty much it.

He made videos of several video games he plays, and those are now gone (OMG IS THIS A SIGN?  lol).

He got a Gigaminx, which he even said 'wasn't a cube video' when he filmed his assembly and first solve.

He filmed a normal solve for him later on.

He posted WC09 footage, although he didn't go.

----

He's not completely detached from the speedcubing world/community, but he's not cubing as far as we know.

That was happened to Nakajima, by yours truly, 

OMGWEBHISBIGGESTFANWHOISN'TAFANBOYOFANTHONYSEARLEHE'SJUSTCOOLNOWC'MONPEOPLETAKEMESERIOUSLY!


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 5, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> OMGWEBHISBIGGESTFANWHOISN'TAFANBOYOFANTHONY*BROOKS*HE'SJUSTCOOLNOWC'MONPEOPLETAKEMESERIOUSLY!


no u


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > OMGWEBHISBIGGESTFANWHOISN'TAFANBOYOFANTHONY*SEALE*HE'SJUSTCOOLNOWC'MONPEOPLETAKEMESERIOUSLY!
> ...



ORLY


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 5, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


YARLY


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk said:
> ...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 5, 2010)

So...we don't know?


----------



## Meep (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't say he was too good that he got bored of cubing. In my opinion he was trying to be like, in the top 3 for every single event while others only focused on one or two. When those people who focus on single events and such get faster, he'd have to keep up with practically everything and it could get stressful or outright annoying =P Just my thoughts


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

He got tired of striving for excellence, so instead of falling into mediocrity, he quit.

LOLOLOL WTF AM I SAYING, HE QUIT BECAUSE...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > I saw his profile on WCA, and while his average was excellent, it was not 'up there' anymore.
> ...



It isn't.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



3x3x3 singles don't matter that much to some people though...

(9.15 is still a pretty decent single though )


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 5, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


exactly. only journalists care for singles, and only for the current #1 xD


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 5, 2010)

A Legend！！！

Look my signature.


----------



## Owen (Jan 5, 2010)

I miss him....


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > PeterNewton said:
> ...



He is.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 5, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


you didn't understand Lucas' post, obviously. Or do I get sth wrong here?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucas is 11th in the world, he's not up there


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay memes

I dunno... he may have actually quit serious cubing... which explains the absence.


EDIT: Yay! 400 posts!


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2010)

Escher said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Swoncen said:
> ...



loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



faz.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one has come up with theories like "He is probably secretly training and will win every event in his next comp."
Also, I distincly remember that when Erik last had the 3x3 avg WR, Nakajima personally commented something like "No offence, but it is not very good. I can beat WR for now." I'm not fully sure but this was probably when Erik got 11.11 avg.

Edit: Lucas, I did not mean any offence. Just that he is not in the top 3 anymore.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 7, 2010)

The word's 'offense.'

I don't remember Nakajima saying that but knowing me I'll probably search for it or something 

I do remember (actually it's a fact ) him saying at one point that he wasn't practicing 3x3x3 as much, and that he might practice it more when his WR is broken.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 7, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> The word's *'offense.'*
> 
> I don't remember Nakajima saying that but knowing me I'll probably search for it or something
> 
> I do remember (actually it's a fact ) him saying at one point that he wasn't practicing 3x3x3 as much, and that he might practice it more when his WR is broken.



off-topic: Aren't both offence and offense accepted in American English?


----------



## Kian (Jan 7, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > The word's *'offense.'*
> ...



While it's not usually used in American English, it's certainly acceptable. Also, it's clearly acceptable in an online forum where a great deal of people of people speaking British English.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


_American _English? I think we should re-classify what Americans call english as American, because half of the time it really isn't english.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha. I'm Canadian, so it's the way we spell it here.

EDIT: I'll also try to find the original thread where Nakajima said it.

EDIT: Here you go http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9850&page=3


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2010)

Yu Nakajima said:


> First, congratulation Erik!! It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was slightly arrogant, and humble in his post. Maybe at the time he was consistently sub 11, and thought, with enough opportunities, he could definitely do it.

And also, lolbyu.


----------



## Kian (Jan 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



??? American English is the generally accepted form of English in the United States. How is that unclear?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...




I was taking a jab at Americans having funny accents and saying funny words.


----------



## Kian (Jan 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Oh, the humor (note the lack of an unnecessary "u") wasn't conveyed through text well.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


Touche.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 7, 2010)

not just Nakajima... Whatever happened to.... Robot JONES!?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 8, 2010)

omg omg OMG! Alex Seidler just posted that!!


----------

